# Rice (only) Beer..



## trustdoc7 (24/3/11)

Hello Brewers, I am currently living in Malaysia, and only have access to Rice.
Can anyone help with a recipe to make a drinkable Rice Beer. (Not Wine)
Is it possible to do it without Malting? ie with Enzymes?
I have tasted very drinkable commercial Chinese Beer in Hong Kong, which I think was 100% Rice based?
Cheers,
HotPuppy
====


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (24/3/11)

HotPuppy said:


> Hello Brewers, I am currently living in Malaysia, and only have access to Rice.
> Can anyone help with a recipe to make a drinkable Rice Beer. (Not Wine)
> Is it possible to do it without Malting? ie with Enzymes?
> I have tasted very drinkable commercial Chinese Beer in Hong Kong, which I think was 100% Rice based?
> ...



If it's the Tsingtao Draft (white label stuff), it still has malt in it.

Isn't 100% rice beer = sake/shouchu/something else?

You could try to get tinned malt, I know they have it in China/HK.

Goomba


----------



## Silo Ted (24/3/11)

Don't know where you are in Malaysia, but if youre in KL you can train it to Singapore one weekend (6/7 hours from memory) there are a couple of homebrew shops there. 

Probably wise to stock up on some malt extract, because rice beer would taste like shit


----------



## Silo Ted (24/3/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> You could try to get tinned malt, I know they have it in China/HK.



Malaysia's predominantly a Muslim country, so I imagine the market for homebrew would not justify a supplier. 

While there are some bars there, I dont even know if Malaysia have their own commercial beer. Mostly is Carlsberg or Tiger.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (24/3/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Malaysia's predominantly a Muslim country, so I imagine the market for homebrew would not justify a supplier.
> 
> While there are some bars there, I dont even know if Malaysia have their own commercial beer. Mostly is Carlsberg or Tiger.



The Chinese (who are a sizable minority, I've worked with some here) do like malt for eating and using in cooking, so it should be gettable.

Goomba


----------



## Silo Ted (24/3/11)

Not sure about this, but I believe that it's *rice maltose* that is popular amongst chinese for culinary purposes. They use it to baste pork, duck etc and probably heaps of other things.


----------



## Silo Ted (24/3/11)

Here you go mate - see if these Singapore suppliers will ship to Malaysia. As with absolutely everything in SG its bloody expensive compared to Australia. 

http://www.ibrew.com.sg/

http://www.homebrew.com.sg/homebrew-store

Just be aware that you may need a producer's licence to make homebrew, or for all I know it might be illegal in MY. You really should check it out before importing possible contraband.


----------



## pdilley (24/3/11)

Short anwer is Mould to convert the rice starch to simpler sugars then yeast to convert the sugars to alcohol.

As mentioned above you are talking about sake and other rice beers like Chinese Chang (spelling?).

The non beer brewing forum already has a post on the process. Just look through the post listings and you will find it.

Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## mwd (24/3/11)

Move to Langkawi mate no need to brew your own beer it is cheaper than soft drinks. 2.30MR for 500ml Carlsberg. Danish Stout at 1.50MR Drinkers Paradise and Single Malt Whisky way cheaper than airport Duty Free.


----------



## Bribie G (24/3/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Not sure about this, but I believe that it's *rice maltose* that is popular amongst chinese for culinary purposes. They use it to baste pork, duck etc and probably heaps of other things.



I use that stuff all the time as an adjunct. I've been tempted to make an all-maltose brew out of four tubs, and see how it turns out because it has a nice malty taste, and if I have to throw the brew out it's only $1.95 per 500g tub.
This might be the way to go for a very bland lager style beer.


----------



## Phoney (24/3/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Malaysia's predominantly a Muslim country, so I imagine the market for homebrew would not justify a supplier.
> 
> While there are some bars there, I dont even know if Malaysia have their own commercial beer. Mostly is Carlsberg or Tiger.



Chang & Tiger are brewed locally in Malaysia. Almost half of their population are Bhuddist or Christian.. When you can get a can of asahi or a bottle of tiger for 50 cents, ice cold, from just about every 7/11, it's understandable why Malaysians dont brew their own.


----------

